# 1st IUI didn't work for me, onwards and upwards!



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Well the first IUI didn't work for me so phoned the clinic today and booked in for Wednesday for cd5 scan - onwards and upwards again I guess - dreading the injections though this time as I know what they are like now!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say sorry your first IUI did not work.  It did not for me either, I got a BFP on my second and also my 3rd attempt.  I now have a beautiful daughter.  

Good luck for your next round.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks hunnie and congratulations to you - any tips or any thoughts about why the first didn't and the rest did?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I too got a BFP on my 2nd. The only difference being a higher dose of drugs but we started later in the cycle. I took my HCG jab less that 36 hours before basting & had BMS the day after basting, on the first the HCG was about 24 hours or so before & we had BMS the same day as basting.

HTH?


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi there, 
My first IUI( natural) did not work for me, had my cycle this morning iam very low, i am going to contact the my GP on Monday , does any one had treatment abroad?, My DH lives in Holland and i had my IUI there , does any one Know any clinic in London that i can contact for medication and monitoring me.

Thanks 
Farsajamha

quote author=Wiccanlady link=topic=100853.msg1437061#msg1437061 date=1183394325]
Well the first IUI didn't work for me so phoned the clinic today and booked in for Wednesday for cd5 scan - onwards and upwards again I guess - dreading the injections though this time as I know what they are like now!
[/quote]


----------



## harshika (May 21, 2007)

Hi...
one of the ladies here named eimer..look her up as she has had a successful iui in amsterdam and is now preg. why dont you contcat her..she might have more tips for u. good luck.

harshika


----------

